# RS Argyle 409 Vrs Marz 4X



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Your thoughts on these 2 forks...

The 4X I have on the Mob, is not going to fit the new frame, which focks me off, but need to accpet it...:madman: :madman: :madman: 

The price of the Argyle and 4X is pretty much the same.... The saving on an 07 4X is like 30 bucks, so not worth going last years...

The 4X is slightly lighter, 4.85 lbs Vrs the Argyle at 5.25lbs

Thanks as usual..........


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

is this the 08 4x.... apparently it is really sweet with the new rc3 cartridge its got in it....


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi ya bbrz4, yeah would be the 08. Am pretty certain on it, just wanted the lads views on if I should look at the RX Argyle.... Have thrashed my 454 Pike and its going strong, as is my Totem, but not so good as reliability as the Pike....

Thanks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Why would a 4x not fit? I don't quite get what you mean in the first post, it's not very coherent.

You say the 4x will not fit your new frame, yet you ask whether you should buy a 4x or an argyle? I don't get it.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

within 8 hours i gurantee you will have at least 10 responces 

a couple from snaky saying stuff about what it is, whats in it and what last years one is.

and one From evil4bc saying how cool his is and that the nickel coated stanctions are super smooth!!!

Now im off to bed.,.....


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> within 8 hours i gurantee you will have at least 10 responces saying you shuld get the 4X...
> 
> a couple from snaky saying stuff about what it is, whats in it and what last years one is.
> 
> ...


Good night!

Informative posts rock, that's why I try to make some.

Out of the 07 4x and the argyle I would pick the argyle. I like the motion control a lot.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Sorry snaky, you are right, didnt give much info at all.... The clown pants that I bought the Mob off, has cut the steerer tube quite short, so has caused some issues.

The fact the height of the head stem on the Mob and the head set then the head stem, things were real tight, in fact a little too tight..

So the headstem height on the new frame, plus the headset height, plus the head stem height means the short cut steerer is going to be short.....

Mmmmm hope that makes sense. I guess I could get Marz to press in a new steeerer tube... But am in Spain, ever tried to get anything sorted in Spain, major pain in the poo shoot. Also will be movign back to New Zealand at Christmas, so all in all, just a major Head fock.....

Hence, shall it be an 08 Argyle or and 08 Marz 4X......

Thank you as normal


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

You could get a new set of uppers. That would be steerer tube, crown, and stanchions. Then you move over your crown race, internals and lowers. It will be a little pricey but less than a new fork. Hopefully a shop could do it for you, or you could try the whole procedure yourself.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

have thought of doing that audi0phile, Err priced it up, it is not going to be much less than a new fork.........

A pain in the a hole situation for me.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whafe said:


> have thought of doing that audi0phile, Err priced it up, it is not going to be much less than a new fork.........
> 
> A pain in the a hole situation for me.....


I'd still go for the argyle, the rc3 cartridge, like all dampening systems lately, will quite probably have some teething problems.

I'd go for the tried and true moco.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Looks like I go for the Argyle, minor issue, the colour is puss............


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Looks like I go for the Argyle, minor issue, the colour is puss............


Isn't the coil version white?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

kk, well maybe i was wrong, but whatever....

Punish mint, or Pewnish mint?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You could always just hit the lowers with a rattle can. Or strip and polish.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You could always just hit the lowers with a rattle can. Or strip and polish.


That would be like a slap in the face, I would love to have the color of the 409, just in the 318 price, lol. punishmint would look sick on my brown frame. But at the same time my fork would cost more then the whole sum of the rest of my bike. lol


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

i was in the same boat, and went with the Argyle because it is WAY more adjustable and seemed a little beefier from what everyone was saying. I am not disappointed whatsoever, and I doubt you will be either


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Whafe: I love the Argyle... That's what I have on my MOB currently. You can dial it in out of the box super easy. Spring rate with the solo-air, and damping. I over-shot a jump the other day and had to put the landing gear out, (back wheel down) and was gritting my teeth for the landing, but the 409 just smoothed it out. :thumbsup: 

P.S. I installed the "all travel" spacer to set mine at 80mm. The FMXTB will probably enjoy the 100mm. Guess you'll have to see.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

No Rattle can for me XSl, did that with the Totem on the Nucoleon, had it P coated black..

Thanks Unc C, good to hear that re the Argyle, Toni gave me the word up on the travel spacer, why I went for the 409. You are correct though, think the FMXTB will be the 1 hundy setting , but am down with having the option..

Have taken the Mob apart, rather sad really, love the Mob, but am too tall fock it.... Just need to get the cranks off and then it is heading back to the USA to its new home, where by it will get thrashed hard, which is all good....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah I would go with the Argyle.


----------

